# Huffy on patrol



## pedal alley (Dec 15, 2009)

this poor old radio bike was parted out.
leaving frame,fork,fenders , & wheels.
spray bombed w/black.i give $20.00
to the owner & brought it home.then,
put the universal c.g.,a saddle,& bars.
i rode this cycle atleast once a week for
three years. then it sit in my shed..until,
i got bored a few months ago..went to
the ace hardware, bought some cans of
spray paint. and heres where i am now.
this picture was taken on veterans day.{11-11-09}.
i have a wald front rack that i sprayed with black.
figure i'd use it for parades. anywho, thought i'd
show a picture.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2009)

Pretty cool for a spray can job! I like it. Rat Rod like.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 16, 2009)

*thanks*

seems like all my cycles are rats.
plan to stencil this one in retro-spec 
to an old air base here in Ohio .


----------

